# Jan 2010 ARRA High Speed Rail Funding Announcements



## jis (Jan 28, 2010)

While there is discussion on bits and pieces of this going on in various threads, I thought it might be good to create an anchor thread with pointers to all the relevant information. So here goes....

You can see all the White House Press Releases on this matter at the White House Briefing Room here.

The official summary can be seen here (PDF).

The official Blog of the SecDOT on this matter can be found here.


----------



## jis (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is what NARP had to say about it pre-announcement yesterday:



> Tomorrow’s awards, reportedly going to projects in 31 states and 13 corridors, make crucial, strategic investments to start construction of a national network of high-speed passenger train corridors. These investments promise to bring Americans freedom to choose an attractive alternative to crowded highways and airports while making it easier for travelers to connect among trains, cars, planes and local transit. The investments will stimulate economic development in on-line communities, with emphasis on pedestrian- and transit-friendly development that supports travelers “freedom to choose” how they get around. We expect to see grants both for some very high speed corridors, and for significant improvements to and additions of conventional services with anticipated top speeds in the medium term between 80 and 110 mph. We look for funding for both infrastructure and rolling stock.


You can see the whole article here.


----------

